# Kitty



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Does any one else have an orange cat if so are they on the large side? I mean my meatballs pretty big he even got compared to a 40lb Ham sighs here's a pic
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to. Unfortunately, he died of bladder cancer, but I'd definitely say he was a bit on the large side.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My boyfriend and I own an orange tabby cat named Oscar. He was a stray when we got him. He's smaller then our tuxedo cat named Cairo, but he does weigh more and is on the edge of what a normal cat should weigh. He's a sweet kitty, but he can be a bit of a grouch sometimes. Hence the name. XD


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Ratling your cat looked like my first cat Cosmo but Cosmo was an alley cat and phantom your Kitty is soo cute I know my cat meatball is coming up on 3 yrs and he's a grumpy thing. When I do laundry he will cut me off then attack me when I trip over him or **** hide then attack me but he can be lovey I got him from a pet store the lady that owned the pet store said a lady dropped them off said they were in her barn and the mother hadn't been back so I had to bottle.feed him and if I did chose to get a cat it has to be female for some reason he don't like male cats lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

I think Meow's father might have been an alley cat. There was a woman trying to get rid of kittens because her female unspayed cat got out and got pregnant.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I love alley cats meatballs a little.angry BC now the rats are in my room he can't go in there because he tries to play with them so he's banned 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

